# Bleibt Angeln in der sächsischen Elbe möglich?



## rippi (12. Januar 2022)

"Der Anglerverband benannte Abschnitte, die gern zum Angeln genutzt werden, und solche, die ohne größere Konflikte zum Schutz des Naturhaushaltes zeitweilig von der Angelnutzung ausgenommen werden können."

Sehr problematische Entwicklung.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Januar 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> die ohne größere Konflikte zum Schutz des Naturhaushaltes zeitweilig von der Angelnutzung ausgenommen werden können."


Dann sind die Gebiete verloren was einmal weg ist kommt nicht wieder  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Januar 2022)

In meinen Augen der Anfang vom Ende.Das Hobby Angeln wird aus immer mehr Gründen eingeschränkt oder gar verboten. Mal wird der Naturschutz.. mal der Umweltschutz.. mal die Vermüllung .. mal die angebliche Lautstärke als Begründung genommen. An sich ist die Situation total bekloppt.Wir sind je nach Schätzungen 1- 3 Mio Angler. Das ist ne mächtige Zahl,aber bekommen es nicht hin unserer "Power" umzusetzen.
Aber ja, wir sind auch selbst dran schuld.
Schwarze Schafe benehmen sich am Wasser wie sau, halten Abstände oder Fahrverbote nicht ein . (usw.).Es ist klar, dass da was passiert.
Die Anglerschaft ist untereinader zwerstritten (sh. C&R Disskusionen usw). Das nutzen so viele aus, um uns eins "überzubraten". Die Angler im Ausland haben da ganz andere Lobbys.
Die Naturschutzarbeit.. unzähligen Arbeitstunden... die Umweltbildung, die Angler leisten, wird immer wieder ignoriert und "vergessen" Manchmal wünschte ich mir, dass die Vereine oder Privatpersonen Ihre Gewässer in den ursprünglichen Zustand der Übername übergeben, ihre Augen und Ohren bei umweltrelevanten Dingen zumachen würden  oder jede Arbeitstunde (natürlich nach Tarif) beim Land/Staat anrechnen würden. Vielleicht auch mal den Müll von wilden Teeny-Partys vor die Büros tragen und zeigen DAS (grade bei uns im Stadtgebiet) es viel größere Schmutzfinken gibt. Ach ja... bitte auch jeden Hund an Gewässern verbieten, die stören ja auch nachweislich die Umwelt.

Sorry wenn nicht alles sachlich ist, aber mich kotzt diese Entwicklung einfach an

Claw


----------



## thanatos (14. Januar 2022)

ja ist toll wie der Lebensraum immer mehr weg geschützt wird , betrifft ja nicht nur uns Angler
dank unserer geschützten Nesträuber  gibt es immer weniger Singvögel , Rehe , Hasen und Hirsche werden immer
seltener. 
Gelöscht Mod


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2022)

danke - also auch hier ausgeschlossen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2022)

Ja, der Zeitgeist ...
Meine Kumpels in Schweden müssen jetzt 130km weit fahren, wenn sie Jagen wollen:


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Kumpels in Schweden müssen jetzt 130km weit fahren, wenn sie Jagen wollen


Da geht es aber nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um die Rechte der Indigenen.

Ähnlich wie in Kanada, wo die First Nations auch exklusive Jagd- und Fischereirechte für bestimmte Gebiete beanspruchen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, der Zeitgeist ...


Ich hab früher gerne mal an einem stillgelegten Baggersee geangelt, der auf dem Gelände eines Kieswerks gelegen ist, wo man nur mit Sonderberechtigung und Schlüssel Zutritt hat.  Low Stock Gewässer, aber man konnte in Ruhe und Frieden angeln.

Nach einigen Jahren hat dann der Naturschutz zugeschlagen.

Angeln nur noch an einem 200m langen Uferstreifen erlaubt, wo der Zufahrtsweg zum Kieswerk in kurzer Distanz entlangführt und regelmäßig die Laster entlang brettern.  Der Eigentümer ist noch froh, wenigstens ein komplettes Angelverbot abgewendet zu haben.

Dass sich die Natur dort trotz Anglern im Lauf der Jahre so entwickelt hat, spielte bei der Entscheidung der Behörden anscheinend  keine Rolle.
Scheinbar reicht schon die reine Möglichkeit aus, dass Angler eine Störung verursachen könnten.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, der Zeitgeist ...
> Meine Kumpels in Schweden müssen jetzt 130km weit fahren, wenn sie Jagen wollen:


Hallo,

erinnert mich etwas an die 1970er Jahre. Da musste man in Lappland (norwegischer Teil) den Sippenchef der Samen um Dispens ersuchen, in einem bestimmten Gebiet Angeln zu wollen (zusätzlich zur Lizenz).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da geht es aber nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um die Rechte der Indigenen.
> 
> Ähnlich wie in Kanada, wo die First Nations auch exklusive Jagd- und Fischereirechte für bestimmte Gebiete beanspruchen.



Stimmt. Ich war einer der Profiteure. Hab dort jahrelang im Healthcare-Bereich Projekte für die First Nations geleitet und durfte in deren Gebiete ohne staatlichen Jagdschein jagen und angeln. War ne coole Zeit. Der "normale" kanadische Jäger sah das anders.


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2022)

nein auf diese Thema ist es nicht möglich ehrlich zu antworten  - würde eh gleich gelöscht -
aber es ist auf der ganzen Welt so - das Recht des Stärkeren .


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> nein auf diese Thema ist es nicht möglich ehrlich zu antworten - würde eh gleich gelöscht -
> aber es ist auf der ganzen Welt so - das Recht des Stärkeren .


Was ist das denn fürn Quatsch?
Die anderen hier antworten doch auch alle zum Thema, oder meinst du die müssen jetzt alle lügen?

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2022)

nö Jürgen - es geht jetzt auch  am Thema vorbei - und es ist eben so das man Menschen einfach unterdrückt
sich seinem Staat einverleibt und neuerdings Ihnen wieder Rechte zugestehen möchte -
betrifft ja nicht nur die Samen ist ja wohl auf der ganzen Welt so .


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> in deren Gebiete ohne staatlichen Jagdschein jagen und angeln.


Wobei die First Nations z.T. auch Ansprüche auf Gebiete erheben, die offiziell als Crown Land gelten und mit den Lizenzen der Provinz befischt werden dürften. Ich hab mich da aber auch lieber mit ihnen  arrangiert, als auf meinem offiziellen Recht zu bestehen ohne Genehmigung/Extrazahlung dort angeln zu dürfen.

Interessant war, dass man bei einigen First Nations als Deutscher ganz gute Karten hatte, weil die scheinbar früher von DDR-Seite her etwas  Unterstützung erfahren hatten. So kam das zumindest in Gesprächen rüber.

Mit Naturschutz hatte das aber wie gesagt nichts tu tun.

In DE geht die Tendenz aber vermutlich schon  dahin, dass in immer mehr Angelrevieren Strecken ganz oder zeitweise zum Angeln gesperrt werden.

Muss auch nicht unbedingt ein konkretes Angelverbot sein.

Wir haben Vereinsgewässer wo streckenweise die Ufervegetation bei Arbeitsdiensten nicht mehr geschnitten werden darf.  Das wächst dann irgendwann so zu, dass man praktisch nicht mehr ans Wasser kommt, weil man auch als einzelner Angler die Pflanzen nicht beschädigen darf.


----------



## Tigersclaw (15. Januar 2022)

Ich war selbst im Naturschutz tätig... Ich kenne also teilweise beide Seiten. Was nich stört ist immer dieses "Gegeneinander".
Wieso nicht miteinander? Zusammen Projekte entwickeln. Angler sind oft und viel in der Natur. Sie können Dinge gut beobachten, überwachen usw. Wir haben auch ne Menge Manpower. Naturschützer können auf Probleme aufmerksam machen, Leute schulen, sensibilisieren. 
Jeder von uns ist generell an einer funktionierenden artenreichen Natur interessiert. An sich ist das generelle Ziel doch das selbe.

Und zum Thema "Naturschäden" durch Angler. Ja, die gibt es definitiv. Mal bewusst, mal durch Unwissenheit verursacht. Aber im Verhältnis was unsere geliebte Wasserkraft anrichtet ist das gar nichts. 

Claw


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2022)

ja ein schöner Traum - leider gibt es auf beiden Seiten uneinsichtige Egozentriker - und die 
in der Überzahl


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Wieso nicht miteinander?


Das ist wohl die Frage.

Wer will da nicht mit wem?



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Jeder von uns ist generell an einer funktionierenden artenreichen Natur interessiert.


Angler wollen diese Natur aber meist auch nutzen.

Viele Naturschutzorganisationen wollen den Mensch aus dieser Natur möglichst raushalten, da er als Störenfried angesehen wird.



thanatos schrieb:


> leider gibt es auf beiden Seiten uneinsichtige Egozentriker -


Da prallen leider oft unverrückbare Ideologien aufeinander


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "Naturschäden" durch Angler. Ja, die gibt es definitiv.


Meist an Gewässern wo halt quasi Kreti und Pleti Zugang haben.

Wenn die Anzahl der Angler begrenzt ist und die auch noch entsprechend vorsortiert und gebrieft sind, kommt das meiner Erfahrung nach kaum vor.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Viele Naturschutzorganisationen wollen den Mensch aus dieser Natur möglichst raushalten, da er als Störenfried angesehen wird.


stimmt, nur sich selbst sehen sie nicht so , da werden reihenweise Beobachtungsstände gebaut, Trampelpfade angelegt und Pseudonisthilfen
für Reiher und sonst was gebaut.
Das alles stört natürlich nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die Anzahl der Angler begrenzt ist und die auch noch entsprechend vorsortiert und gebrieft sind, kommt das meiner Erfahrung nach kaum vor.


und wenn die Zahl der Vogelbeobachter begrenzt und entsprechend vorsortiert und gebrieft wären, gäbe es diesen ganzen Stunk gar nicht.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> stimmt, nur sich selbst sehen sie nicht so , da werden reihenweise Beobachtungsstände gebaut, Trampelpfade angelegt und Pseudonisthilfen
> für Reiher und sonst was gebaut.
> Das alles stört natürlich nicht.


Ich habe es schon des öfteren bei mir an der "Ander alten Jeetzel" beim angeln beobachtet wie sich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite
die lieben Natutrfreunde bewaffnet mit Kamera und fetten Teleobjektiv runter vom Weg ins grüne und den Busch oder Schiff um 
gemacht haben um irgendwelche Tierchen zu fotografieren. O-Ton "Da schau Mal, das muß ich fotografieren"
Das wird dann richtig rausgebrüllt wie damals als ich beim Bund war der Spieß.
Aber da ein Angler "der sitzt da und verscheucht die Tiere" wenn ich überleg wie dicht die Schilfrohrsänger, Eisvögel und andere zu mir 
rankommen dann kann man da nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2022)

ich finde die Arbeit der Naturschützer geil , bei uns stehen seit etwa 10 Jahren zwei Hütten im 
Schilf mit Beschriftung welche Entenart darin nisten soll - auf Grund dessen hat sie auch
kein anderer Vogel für sich in Anspruch genommen - Leerstand wegen nicht hier vorkommender 
Art


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Januar 2022)

thanatos 
Klasse!
Vielleicht noch Schilder aufstellen, damit die Enten wissen, wo sie hin müssen.

In der letzten Ausgabe, der "Anglerzeitung" in Sachsen-Anhalt stand sinngemäß. Endlich ist das ornithologisch geführte, grüne, Umweltministerium  nicht mehr im Amt. Wir hoffen....
Weiter hab ich nicht gelesen!!!

Die Artikel über eine Kuttertour der Senioren oder ein Gemeinschaftsangeln  mit körperlich eingeschränkten Angelkollegen waren weitaus interessanter.
Das Highlight, der Leser- Bericht über eine total verkorkste Norgetour.

Um zur Elbe zurückzukommen, da kann ich nur auf 




__





						Anregung - Kartenmaterial vom Bewirtschafter: Mittlere Elbe Coswig bis Aken
					

Hallo, bin grade auf die Seite vom Bewirtschfter/Fischer gestossen. Finde ich absolut genial!  So sollte es überall sein.  https://fischerei-rosenkranz.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Lageplaene_Wege.pdf




					www.anglerboard.de
				



verweisen.
Am 29.12. 2021, bei der Markenausgabe,  sass eine Angestellte des Fischers, in unserem Vereinsheim und hat die "Elbekarten" angepriesen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2022)

die ganzen Bio Studenten, die nicht in die Landwirtschaft wollen und im Zoo oder Ähnlich nicht ankommen, brauchen einen Job.
was werden die - Schützer - die schützen ihre eigene Stelle ;-)) so oder ähnlich könnte es vielleicht sein, mus aber auch nicht,
war nur so Gedanke


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> wenn ich überleg wie dicht die Schilfrohrsänger, Eisvögel und andere zu mir
> rankommen


Bei uns hat mal so ein Fotograf mit nem Bild von einem Eisvogel nen Wettbewerb gewonnen und dann vor den Journalisten doziert wie schwer das doch sei, wie scheu die Vögelchen sind, Fluchtdistanz 80m, nur mit Profi-Teleobjektiv möglich, bla. bla. bla. .

Seltsam nur, dass sich schon öfter Eisvögel auf meine Ruten niedergelassen haben, obwohl ich gleich dahinter saß.   Vielleicht stören sich die Tierchen an Anglern weniger als an Fotografen?


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Seltsam nur, dass sich schon öfter Eisvögel auf meine Ruten niedergelassen haben, obwohl ich gleich dahinter saß. Vielleicht stören sich die Tierchen an Anglern weniger als an Fotografen?


Das kommt drauf an wie man sich in der Natur benimmt,wenn ich da rumzappel und wild durch die Gegend lauf dann sind natürlich alle 
Vögel weg und kommen so schnell nicht wieder.
Wenn ich aber ruhig am Wasser sitze dann sieht die Welt anders aus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> wenn ich da rumzappel


Jetzt wo Du es sagst bekommt das ganze einen Sinn.

Bei Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ist nämlich bei mir noch nie ein Eisvogel auf der Rute gelandet.   

Vorbeifliegen oder deutlich näher als 80m landen, tun sie aber trotzdem.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vorbeifliegen oder deutlich näher als 80m landen, tun sie aber trotzdem.


Hallo,

aber klar doch. Wenn ich bei uns Angeln gehe sehe ich praktisch jeden Tag welche. An einem schlechten Tag auch mal keinen, an einen richtig guten auch mal fünfe.
Abgenommen habe die in den etzten 60 Jahren auf jeden Fall nicht, eher leicht zugenommen . Übrigens auch am Rothsee  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> die ganzen Bio Studenten, die nicht in die Landwirtschaft wollen und im Zoo oder Ähnlich nicht ankommen, brauchen einen Job.
> was werden die - Schützer - die schützen ihre eigene Stelle ;-)) so oder ähnlich könnte es vielleicht sein, mus aber auch nicht,
> war nur so Gedanke


wenn es denn so wäre.
Dann hätten sie ja wenigstens einen gewissen fachlichen Hintergrund, aber der ist da nicht immer wirklich erwünscht.
Langjährige Vita im Nabu oder Ähnlichem ist erforderlich , natürlich mit entsprechender ideologischer Grundeinstellung.
Echtes Fachwissen stört da eher


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2022)

Gerade Eisvögel , sind ja nicht selten ,aber nicht an jedem Gewässer zu Hause .
Selbst habe ich mir schon einen Anschlag verkniffen als ein Eisvogel auf meiner chinesischen 
Bambusrute sass die  schon etwas hektisch auf und nieder wippte  ( handgrosse Güster )
Scheu sind sie auf keinen Fall . Vor einigen Jahren durften in Deutschland keine Kraniche 
beim brüten gefilmt werden ( die damaligen Filme wurden in Schweden aufgenommen )
heute stören sich diese Vögel nicht mal wenn ich 30 m neben ihrem Schlafplatz verankert 
bin .
Bei uns gibt es ja noch das Trappenschutzgebiet - für uns meist nicht zugänglich -
die Tiere meist künstlich erbrütet - wahrscheinlich wären sie hier schon verschwunden 
denn ihr natürlicher Lebensraum ist es schon lange . 
*Aber-* es gibt ja Fördermittel ............


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es ja noch das Trappenschutzgebiet - für uns meist nicht zugänglich -
> die Tiere meist künstlich erbrütet - wahrscheinlich wären sie hier schon verschwunden


Ich habe mal einen riesen Trapphahn gegessen, zusammen mit Chef und Mitarbeitern, war so ziemlich der beste Vogel den ich jemals zwischen die Zähne bekam, Schnepfe mal ausgenommen.
Damals in den 70ern, dieser kam so glaube ich, damals aus Ungarn, zum präparien in die ehemalige Firma Sander.

Jürgen


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mal einen riesen Trapphah





Taxidermist schrieb:


> ch habe mal einen riesen Trapphahn gegessen, zusammen mit Chef und Mitarbeitern,


Hast du noch Reste übrig? Nach 50Jahren wären die gut abgehangen. ;-)) Die kulinarische Bildungslücke müsste ich auch noch schliessen.;-) 

Was mich wundert, an der sächsischen Elbe, scheint keiner zu Angeln. Sonst gäb es ja Berichte von den Betroffenen....


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2022)

die Sachsen sind ansonsten ganz wehrhaft steckt wohl in den Genen wie der Gehorsam in 
den Preussen ,scheinbar besteht da tatsächlich kein großer Bedarf - bei meinen wenigen 
Besuchen habe ich nur Angler gesehen die an den Einläufen von Forellenbächen eine mit 
Wurm zu erwischen hofften - meine Frage nach anderen Fischen - " kannste nich essen "
ob das heute noch so zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen - aber es steckt da wohl so drinn .


----------

